# My pre -exhaust routine



## antelope07 (Aug 28, 2005)

Currently liftinig on pre-exhaust routine.
Full body 3 x week

Wrist curls           3 x 10-12
Calves                 5 x 18-25
Curls                   3 x 10-12
Squat or haque squat 3 x 12+
Triceps                3 x 12-15
Leg curls              3 x 12+
Behind neck press  3 x 12-15
Leg ext                3 x 12-15
Incline Flyes         3 x 12-15
Abs                     2 x 50
Flat flyes             3 x 12-15
Seated rows         3 x 10
Incline Bench        2 x 10
Pulldowns             3 x 10
Flat bench            2 x 10
Dips                    If possible
Pull ups               If possible
Push ups             if Possible

The idea is growth.  By trying to work the smaller muscle groups first I hope to trigger a greater overall response.  This routine takes forever.  It is not meant for long term, myintention is 8 weeks, then onto a split.  
Current results are good.  You feel worked out after this bad boy, and hungry as hell.  Also, I find to switch from upper to lower muslce groups keeps your blood supply guessing.
What is the consensus? this to me is the application of logic...


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2005)

My opinion is jump straight to split training and get your diet hammered down, because your not allowing your muscles enough time to recover. Training smaller groups before large ones is not the best idea. It affects you ability to break down muscle fibres in your muscle building compound movements (i.e. tri's before chest, bi's before back)

Like you said, the alternation of upper/lower body workouts won't 'keep your body guessing' as such, but will actually allow your upper/lower body more time to recuperate between exercises which means you can put more into each set and fully break down muscle tissue.


----------



## antelope07 (Aug 29, 2005)

I have had to experiment with my diet, but its looking dialed in now.  
I shoul dbe young enough that this routine is ok.  Plus im on cycle, so recovery isn't supposed to be too bad.  
The purpose of this is to strenghen the smaller groups, so when i swith to the split routine, my forearms etc will already be strong, so the larger groups will get the benefit.  I have never done this, I got the idea from a Marine Corps. workout book I got from Iron man magazine.


----------

